# Restaurante mexicano



## hfpardue

Mis amigos mexicanos, ayúdenme, por favor.   Mañana por la noche voy a un restuarante mexicano y quiero saber cómo debería hablar con el camarero.

1.  I would like the quesadilla.
Me gustaría la quesadilla.
Quisiera la quesadilla.
Quiero la quesadilla.
                                 ¿Puedo tener la quesdilla?

2.  How big is the pizza?
                                 ¿Qué tan grande es la pizza?

También,                                   ¿se usa "tú" o "usted" con los camareros?  Por ejemplo,
                                 ¿Cómo estás? o                                   ¿Cómo está usted?

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Above anything else, please use *"Usted".*
_Quiero una quesadilla_
_Qué tan grande es la pizza_ is fine,  or _cómo de grande es la pizza_


----------



## rocioteag

hfpardue said:


> Mis amigos mexicanos, ayúdenme, por favor.  Mañana por la noche voy a un restuarante mexicano y quiero saber cómo debería hablar con el camarero.
> 
> 1. I would like the quesadilla.
> Me gustaría la quesadilla.
> Quisiera la quesadilla.
> Quiero la quesadilla.
> ¿Puedo tener la quesdilla?
> 
> 2. How big is the pizza?
> ¿Qué tan grande es la pizza?
> 
> También, ¿se usa "tú" o "usted" con los camareros? Por ejemplo,
> ¿Cómo estás? o ¿Cómo está usted?
> 
> Gracias por todo.


 
Si quieres una . quiero / me gustaría una quesadilla de .... (OJO no solo son de queso  )
si ya la probaste y te gusto - me gustó la quesadilla.

El uso de tu / usted esta determinado por la elegancia del restaurante al que vayas.....

Ojala disfrutes tu comida !!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola rocioteag. Sólo quería preguntar algunas cosas según el español mejicano. 

1. Se puede decir ''Quería una quesadilla...'' como muestra de cortesía?

2. ¿Cómo esta la pizza de grande? (referiéndose al tamaño)

Gracias.


----------



## mazbook

hfpardue said:


> Mis amigos mexicanos, ayúdenme, por favor.   Mañana por la noche voy a un restuarante mexicano y quiero saber cómo debería hablar con el camarero.
> 
> 1.  I would like the quesadilla.
> Me gustaría la quesadilla.
> Quisiera la quesadilla.
> Quiero la quesadilla.
> ¿Puedo tener la quesdilla?
> 
> 2.  How big is the pizza?
> ¿Qué tan grande es la pizza?
> 
> También,                                   ¿se usa "tú" o "usted" con los camareros?  Por ejemplo,
> ¿Cómo estás?  o                                   ¿Cómo está usted? o simplemente ¿Cómo está?
> 
> Gracias por todo.


También los camareros son *meseros* en mi parte de México pero todos comprenden camarero.  Y la forma correcta para recibir la atención de un mesero (en México) es *¡Joven! *no es ¡Señor! o ¡Mesero!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## rocioteag

Cracker Jack said:


> Hola rocioteag. Sólo quería preguntar algunas cosas según el español mejicano.
> 
> 1. Se puede decir ''Querría una quesadilla...'' como muestra de cortesía? te falto una _r _de otra manera, es pasado e implica que ya no la quieres
> 
> 2. ¿Cómo esta la pizza de grande? (referiéndose al tamaño) en esta construcción, usarias el verbo ser _¿como es la pizza de grande?_ pero como la construcción me suena "rara" que no por eso es incorrecta, yo preguntaría _¿Que tan grande es la pizza?_
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hope it helps


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes it did.  Thanks.  Gracias.


----------



## Soy Yo

mazbook said:


> También los camareros son *meseros* en mi parte de México pero todos comprenden camarero. Y la forma correcta para recibir la atención de un mesero (en México) es *¡Joven! *no es ¡Señor! o ¡Mesero!
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


¿Y si es viejo el camarero (mesero)?


----------



## rocioteag

Soy Yo said:


> ¿Y si es viejo el camarero (mesero)?


 
Igual le dices ¡Joven!


----------



## mazbook

Soy Yo said:


> ¿Y si es viejo el camarero (mesero)?


Si el mesero tiene pelo blanco y anda con bastón y es muy viejo, sí, cierto use ¡Joven!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## hfpardue

Ustedes son de gran ayuda.                                    ¿Qué tal si le quiero decir al mesero "We want to pay separately."?

Queremos dos cuentas.
Queremos dividir la cuenta.


----------



## rocioteag

Por favor, cuentas separadas..

He will understand that each one of you are going to pay your own bill.


----------



## Soy Yo

rocioteag said:


> Igual le dices ¡Joven!


 

mmmm interesante


----------



## mazbook

Soy Yo said:


> mmmm interesante


Yes, Soy Yo, being from the politically correct U.S., and having learned to never, ever say Boy!, learning to say ¡Joven! was one of the hardest things I had to learn.  Never did quite "get it" until being around my lady María Luisa who constantly rags on me to be "more polite" in Spanish.  She finally convinced me that it was *the* proper way to call out to a waiter in México.  I guess I finally got it when my ¡Señor!...¡Señor! didn't seem to get results and she said —¡Dile Joven!— I did and immediately got the waiter's attention.

I've seldom seen waitresses here in Mazatlán, but I'm told that they, again, regardless of age, are always addressed as ¡Señorita!  Ah, the cultural differences, I LOVE 'EM!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Cracker Jack

rocioteag said:


> Igual le dices ¡Joven!


 
Pero, ¿no se sentiría insultado el mesero/camarero mayor?

Otra cosa.  Se usa normalmente viejo en México en lugar de mayor.  A mi, me parece despectivo llamar a alguien viejo/a.


----------



## pejeman

hfpardue said:


> Mis amigos mexicanos, ayúdenme, por favor.   Mañana por la noche voy a un restuarante mexicano y quiero saber cómo debería hablar con el camarero.
> 
> 1.  I would like the quesadilla.
> Me gustaría la quesadilla.
> Quisiera la quesadilla.
> Quiero la quesadilla.
> ¿Puedo tener la quesdilla?
> 
> 2.  How big is the pizza?
> ¿Qué tan grande es la pizza?
> 
> También,                                   ¿se usa "tú" o "usted" con los camareros?  Por ejemplo,
> ¿Cómo estás? o                                   ¿Cómo está usted?
> 
> Gracias por todo.



1.- If you can choose from one to 10 quesadillas, but you only want 1 quesadilla, please say "Quiero una quesadilla, por favor" If the quesadilla is an specific  item in the menu, please say "Tráigame la quesadilla, por favor"

2.- Please ask ¿De qué tamaño es la pizza? (Te van a contestar chica, mediana o grande) Then say "Tráigame la pizza (your choice), por favor"

3.- ¿Cómo está Usted? está perfecto. Y cuando venga por primera vez a tu mesa, si le dices "Buenas Noches, ¿Cómo está Usted?" habrás roto el hielo. (Broken the ice)

"Por favor" will open any door when dealing with a Mexican. And when in México, never call any waiter "Mesero". Rather please use "Joven" or  "Señor", as suggested by other participants.

And as to the check, "Cuentas separadas, por favor" will do perfectly.

Saludos


----------



## kuirl

Cracker Jack said:


> Pero, ¿no se sentiría insultado el mesero/camarero mayor?
> 
> Otra cosa. Se usa normalmente viejo en México en lugar de mayor. A mi, me parece despectivo llamar a alguien viejo/a.


 
Bueno, tienes razón, hay gente que se ofende de todo, si no quieres decirle "joven", le puedes decir: oiga, traigame...(lo que quieras pedir jaja).

Ah y con lo de la palabra "viejo", pues, puede sonar despectivo, mejor no la uses.


----------



## mazbook

kuirl said:


> Bueno, tienes razón, hay gente que se ofende de todo, si no quieres decirle "joven", le puedes decir: oiga, traigame...(lo que quieras pedir jaja).
> 
> Ah y con lo de la palabra "viejo", pues, puede sonar despectivo, mejor no la uses.


Y la Doña Mary, mi esposa, me dijo —¡Nunca dices viejo/a cuando refieres a una persona, es muy barbaro!  Siempre dice maduro/a.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Mayteesp

Hola, por partes, en mi tierra las quesadillas si son exclusivamente de queso a diferencia de en el DF, todo lo demás es taco de…..(huitlacoche flor de calabaza, etc.)

  Pero hay que especificar la cantidad, ya sea una orden de quesadillas o x número de quesadillas

  Yo quiero una orden de quesadillas o 
  Yo quiero 3 quesadillas por favor

  También podría ser: A mi me trae dos quesadillas por favor.

  Si vas a preguntar por el tamaño de la pizza bien podrías preguntar:

  ¿De que tamaño es la pizza? 

  Es prácticamente costumbre usar “usted”, y efectivamente “joven” solucionará el problema, aunque también hay otra técnica que es emitir un sonido como si dieras un beso apretado o si llamaras a un caballo. Cualquier mesero que lo escuche volteará inmediatamente para ver que se te ofrece.

  Y para pedir cuentas individuales pues así de sencillo

  Nos trae cuentas separadas por favor.

  Nótese que el por favor, al igual que el gracias, son indispensables en el español mexicano.

  ¡Buen provecho!


----------



## pejeman

Mayteesp said:


> Es prácticamente costumbre usar “usted”, y efectivamente “joven” solucionará el problema, aunque también hay otra técnica que es emitir un sonido como si dieras un beso apretado o si llamaras a un caballo. Cualquier mesero que lo escuche volteará inmediatamente para ver que se te ofrece.


 

I wouldn´t advise this. I have never done that in México. Once in London, I did it, God knows why, and the waiter most angrily turned around and told me "Please don`t whistle" I was more than ashamed and I have never, ever done that again.

Saludos


----------



## Mayteesp

Hola:

  Tal vez la práctica solo se realiza en el norte del país, soy de Monterrey, aquí es común, lo que si puedo decir es que no es un silbido, es un sonido como de beso y como lo que se usa para alentar a un caballo a caminar.  También debo decir que lo hacen los hombres, jamás me ha tocado ver a una mujer hacerlo ni lo he hecho yo misma.

  Pero para salir de las dudas, cuando vayan al restaurante mexicano podrían preguntar al mesero si es usual o no, o si en esa zona se acostumbra.

  Saludos cordiales,


----------



## pejeman

Mayteesp said:


> Hola:
> 
> lo que si puedo decir es que no es un silbido,


 
En efecto, no es un silbido, pero en mi caso, el inglés me dijo "don´t whistle" No lo he olvidado.

Saludos


----------



## Mayteesp

Hola:

  Tal vez la práctica solo se realiza en el norte del país, soy de Monterrey, aquí es común, lo que si puedo decir es que no es un silbido, es un sonido como de beso y como lo que se usa para alentar a un caballo a caminar.  También debo decir que lo hacen los hombres, jamás me ha tocado ver a una mujer hacerlo ni lo he hecho yo misma.

  Pero para salir de las dudas, cuando vayan al restaurante mexicano podrían preguntar al mesero si es usual o no, o si en esa zona se acostumbra.

  Saludos cordiales,


----------



## hfpardue

Ok, so here's my plan. I'll go in there, sit down, and say this when the waiter comes. (Ni estoy seguro cómo decir esto en español... ¿Podría decir?: "Ok, bueno, aquí es mi plan. Entraré allí, me sentaré, y le diré esto cuando el mesero venga. Si no viene, le diré joven hasta que me haga caso.)

Yo: Buenas noches,                                   ¿cómo está?

                                  Él dirá lo que sea y después cuando me pregunte lo que quiero comer, le diré esto:

Yo: A mí me trae la quesadilla, por favor.

Mi amigo quiere la pizza pero no sabe el tamaño así que se lo preguntaré al mesero.

Yo:                                   ¿De qué tamaño es la pizza?
Ok, me lo contará y ya está. Cuando la comida llegue, le diré "Gracias" Después de eso, seguiré hablando en inglés con mi amigo. 
¿Suena todo esto como algo que un mexicano educado y amable diría?


----------



## rocioteag

hfpardue said:


> Ok, so here's my plan. I'll go in there, sit down, and say this when the waiter comes. (Ni estoy seguro cómo decir esto en español... ¿Podría decir?: "Ok, bueno, aquí es mi plan. Entraré allí, me sentaré, y le diré esto cuando el mesero venga. Si no viene, le diré joven hasta que me haga caso.)
> 
> Yo: Buenas noches, ¿cómo está?
> 
> Él dirá lo que sea y después cuando me pregunte lo que quiero comer, le diré esto:
> 
> Yo: A mí me trae la quesadilla, por favor.
> 
> Mi amigo quiere la pizza pero no sabe el tamaño así que se lo preguntaré al mesero.
> 
> Yo: ¿De qué tamaño es la pizza?
> Ok, me lo contará y ya está. Cuando la comida llegue, le diré "Gracias" Después de eso, seguiré hablando en inglés con mi amigo.
> ¿Suena todo esto como algo que un mexicano educado y amable diría?


 
¡Absolutamente!


----------



## pejeman

hfpardue said:


> Ok, so here's my plan. I'll go in there, sit down, and say this when the waiter comes. (Ni estoy seguro cómo decir esto en español... ¿Podría decir?: "Ok, bueno, aquí es mi plan. Entraré allí, me sentaré, y le diré esto cuando el mesero venga. Si no viene, le diré joven hasta que me haga caso.)
> 
> Yo: Buenas noches,                                   ¿cómo está?
> 
> Él dirá lo que sea y después cuando me pregunte lo que quiero comer, le diré esto:
> 
> Yo: A mí me trae la quesadilla, por favor.
> 
> Mi amigo quiere la pizza pero no sabe el tamaño así que se lo preguntaré al mesero.
> 
> Yo:                                   ¿De qué tamaño es la pizza?
> Ok, me lo contará y ya está. Cuando la comida llegue, le diré "Gracias" Después de eso, seguiré hablando en inglés con mi amigo.
> ¿Suena todo esto como algo que un mexicano educado y amable diría?



Inmejorable y por favor, después nos cuentas como salió todo,

Saludos


----------



## hfpardue

Pues, acabo de regresar del restuarante. Todo salió muy bien. Al principio los meseros me hablaron en inglés, pero les respondí en español y se emocionaron. A partir de entonces conversamos en español y me divertí mucho. Nos trajeron nuestra comida rápidamente y llenaron nuestros vasos tan pronto como estaban vacíos. La comida estuvo deliciosa y barata. ¿Qué más se puede pedir?


----------



## kuirl

Que bueno que te gustó la comida mexicana, oye, ¿solo pediste una quesadilla? ¿y fue de puro queso o de algo más?, la próxima vez que vayas al restaurante pidete unas enchiladas, para mi son lo mejor que hay acá en México.


----------



## pejeman

¡Qué bueno! 

Felicidades-


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cuando  uno llama a un camarero em Mexico , se dice " Mesero ! por favor"  ? 


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## hfpardue

Pedí una quesadilla de queso y pollo de gallo, unas enchiladas, y un taco. Para darle todo un sabor de Carolina del Norte, tuve que pedir té dulce para beber.


----------



## mirx

Soy Yo said:


> ¿Y si es viejo el camarero (mesero)?


 

JAQUEMATE.

Tienes razon no se le puede decir joven a un camerero mayor, regularmente le decimos Dìsculpe, sin ningun titulo simplemmente para llamar la atencion, pero regularmente todos los meseros son jovenes y les decimos joven incluso cuando pasan de los 40


----------



## kuirl

hfpardue said:


> Pedí una quesadilla de queso y pollo de gallo, unas enchiladas, y un taco. Para darle todo un sabor de Carolina del Norte, tuve que pedir té dulce para beber.


 
Uy que rico, pero la salsa que dices se llama pico de gallo jaja no pollo de gallo, y es buenísima, para los que no la conocen es una mezcla de jitomate con chiles, cebolla y puede llevar cilantro, es muy rica con comida mexicana.
O te entendí mal?? si la salsa no es lo que querias decir, pues, sorry jeje.


----------



## mirx

Cracker Jack said:


> Pero, ¿no se sentiría insultado el mesero/camarero mayor?
> 
> Otra cosa. Se usa normalmente viejo en México en lugar de mayor. A mi, me parece despectivo llamar a alguien viejo/a.


 

*No no se utiliza viejo para designar a una persona de edad avanzada decimos que esta mayor. *

*Aunque no tiene mucho que ver los hombres dicen de sus "viejas" (novias, esposas, concubinas) y las mujeres dicen de su viejo. Claro en lenguaje vulgar e informal y normalmente entre jovenes, o en sudefecto clases bajas.*


----------



## hfpardue

Jajaja. Discúlpame por eso.(sorry about that?) El mesero me preguntó qué yo quería dentro de la quesadilla. Sólo recuerdo haber oído "pollo" y "de gallo." No fue una salsa, pero la próxima vez, pediré la salsa ya que dices que es excelente.


----------



## pejeman

hfpardue said:


> Jajaja. Discúlpame por eso.(sorry about that?) El mesero me preguntó qué yo quería dentro de la quesadilla. Sólo recuerdo haber oído "pollo" y "de gallo." No fue una salsa, pero la próxima vez, pediré la salsa ya que dices que es excelente.



En realidad el "pico de gallo" no es una salsa, porque no es líquida. Se acerca más al concepto de ensalada, porque todos sus ingredientes se incorporan en forma sólida, si bien el jitomate, va chorreando su jugo y al cabo de un rato, en el fondo del recipiente queda un juguito delicioso. Pero para no entrar en discusiones, yo siempre pido "un pico (o un piquito) de gallo"

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

En México nos sigue gustando una canción argentina de Piero, creo, que se llama Viejo, Mi Querido Viejo o algo así. Lo que sí es seguro es que asi dice la letra y a nadie ofende por acá.

Los mexicanos les decimos a nuestros papá "mis viejitos" cuando ya están grandes y no es para agraviarlos.

Por otra parte, yo no trabajo de mesero y paso de los 40, pero seguido en las tiendas o en el mercado me dicen "Pásele, joven" y hasta lo agradezco.


----------

